# T3's Acetaminophen-codeine



## Theweedman (Oct 4, 2007)

whats the easyest way to get fuked up off of T3's or there real name is Acetaminophen-codeine. its just tylonole with codine but i heard easy to od on so how many should i take or should i just snort? or should i parachout them i know i spelt that wrong but w/e please respond asap


----------



## buddha548 (Oct 5, 2007)

you dont want to snort them no fun at all if u want to get the most fucked up as possible ur going to need a needle a soda can bottem or somthin and crush the pill put it in the bottem of the soda can and a little bit of watter heat it up till it boils now u need a piace of cotten put it on the syringe needle and suck up as much of the water as possible and squirt in on a plait or somthing flat and easy to scrap and let it dry then snort that u will get fucked up that is taking just the codeine  have fun


----------



## onehandedroller (Oct 5, 2007)

There IS a method called " Cold Water Extraction ", which takes 
advantage of the fact that Codeine (and Hydrocodone) are very soluble in 
cold water, while APAP is NOT. 
The extraction is done using a coffee maker. The tabs are dissolved 
in water warm enough to put the tablets into solution. Then the water 
and hydrocodone solution is slowly cooled. You will see the APAP begin 
to " fall out " of the solution. Continue to cool it a bit longer, then 
pour the solution through a drip coffee filter. The APAP will become 
trapped in the filter and the water and hydrocdone will pass through the 
filter into the glass under the filter. Make sure you only use enough 
water to dissolve the tablets.


----------



## asiankatie (Oct 7, 2007)

what the... why dont you just take 4 and chill out. this sound too narly.. i dunno.. i get them RX for my cramps ^_^ yeah was trying to get weed.. ended up with codine


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL... the easiest way to get messed up from it is to just take it... i work in a pharmacy and happen to know that any more than 4000 mg of actanominpohen in a day willfuck your kidnies up bad... do basicly just take some. and i'm not saying take 13 at once just because that would only be 3900 mg, because that would fuck your kidnies as well but i always get fucked up just taking 2-4 so that is what i suggest, you will gain a tollerance though. and take no more than 13 IN A 24 HOUR PERIOUD. anyway -peace


----------



## thchero (Aug 18, 2008)

question for u freind I have BAD NECK I am prescribed percocet I tryed cold water ectraction with t1 because I ran out of meds and couldnt get in to see my doctor I extracted 6 tablets(300mg acetaminophen 15 mg caffiene 8mg of codein)drank it with 2 tablets. I used warm water and put it in the fridge for hour after i drank my pain was gone but my liver hurt like a bitch was this because I left in the fridge to long either way it felt good to get ride of the neck pain but not worth a liver transplant ( I ate a lot of xtylonol before I went to doctor and did some damage to my body.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 18, 2008)

The only way is to take so much you overdose. That is not logical. 

Maybe you should smoke bud or try something natural. At least that way you will not die.


----------



## cookin (Aug 18, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> LOL... the easiest way to get messed up from it is to just take it... i work in a pharmacy and happen to know that any more than 4000 mg of actanominpohen in a day willfuck your kidnies up bad... do basicly just take some. and i'm not saying take 13 at once just because that would only be 3900 mg, because that would fuck your kidnies as well but i always get fucked up just taking 2-4 so that is what i suggest, you will gain a tollerance though. and take no more than 13 IN A 24 HOUR PERIOUD. anyway -peace


the _acetaminophen still isn't good for you, best of doing the cold water extraction, sounds pretty simple, thats what i'm gonna do when i get some, plus then you can take a good amount of codeine without being close to the limit. That is if it works properly, i haven't tried it
_


----------



## Capita (Aug 19, 2008)

is there any codeine containing otc med's in America?


----------



## budsandtits (Aug 19, 2008)

you can take 20 of those and all that wil happen is you will fuck your liver up buy real drugs theres a reason it says take 2 every 6 to 8 hours


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 19, 2008)

Codeine is a real drug...


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 20, 2008)

DO NOT SHOOP UP T3's, thats a fucking terrible idea even if you do filter it through cotton, shit do you really want all those waxes and binders in your veins?
just pop them, or get something better


----------



## fuckedup (Aug 27, 2008)

i got some liquid acetaminophen codeine elixir but no PROMETH.
will it still work if i take just a shit load of tha codeine by itself?? answer a.sap plz, gettin impatient.


----------



## fuckedup (Aug 27, 2008)

soo should i just drink it?


----------



## cookin (Aug 27, 2008)

nah not if its still got aceta...whaterever in, thats fucks your liver, you can take it without prometh, that just amplifies the high


----------

